# Sub Available - Bucks/Montgomery County PA



## nicksgarage (Dec 17, 2010)

I'm an owner operator living in central Bucks County PA. I own a 2010 Dodge Ram 2500 CTD that's pushing my 8' boss superduty. The contractor that hired me flaked out on me, and here I am looking for work late in the game. If you are in need of an honest, reliable, hard working sub, I'm your guy. Thanks, Nick.

cell - 347-246-3497


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

Where do you actually live?


----------



## nicksgarage (Dec 17, 2010)

I live in New Britain ( Chalfont post office).


----------



## OrionLS (Nov 7, 2011)

I may have work for you. In Doylestown, Pipersville and Plumsteadville, you must be willing to do a little shoveling or have someone with you who will. Email me @ [email protected] to discuss rates and details.

-Theo


----------



## nicksgarage (Dec 17, 2010)

Hey Theo, I sent you an email a few days ago. Still waiting to hear back from you.


----------



## nicksgarage (Dec 17, 2010)

Finally....got hired. Hope I don't have to re-post here again unemployed. Thanks to all who looked.


----------

